# Town names you just hate?



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh God. For me it's new leaf and hyrule. Just over used names in general.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hyrule, IRL cities like New York, etc.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Hyrule, IRL cities like New York, etc.



Oh my God I forgot about syuff like that


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

The town name Ghetto.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 12, 2015)

Those 2 towns Luckypinch mentioned. They just couldn't think of any other town name, they pick that.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

while I don't hate it, I do think Hyrule is way too overused
but hey I guess if someone wants to name their town that then..good for them.​


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 12, 2015)

CWCville, anyone?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 12, 2015)

**** (town) Head (name) My Butt


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> CWCville, anyone?



pffftt no that's the best town name what are you talking about? :U
/shot/


----------



## matcha (Feb 12, 2015)

*hyrule*

and i don't like town names based off sweets/food... i mean, i do and mine is named after a food but with how every town named after sweets is all sugary pink, they have the same 10 villagers and their month is set to april so their trees are sakura trees it's just the association i have with them so every town named macaron or cupcake or something i think to myself 'eugh'.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2015)

Agreed :/


----------



## SweetT (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> The town name Ghetto.



Lol!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> The town name Ghetto.



At least it's original lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

any town with the word swag in it or any town named yolo
I haven't seen any myself but I am sure they are out there.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 12, 2015)

Why judge other people's towns names? It's thier town not yours.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> any town with the word swag in it or any town named yolo
> I haven't seen any myself but I am sure they are out there.



Your right I saw one the other day.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> At least it's original lol


----------



## oath2order (Feb 12, 2015)

Hyrule is overused.

I remember back in WW everybody was called Forks. UGH.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Hyrule is overused.
> 
> I remember back in WW everybody was called Forks. UGH.



Why would you name your town after a utensil...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh right. Twilight. Nevermind.


----------



## Geneve (Feb 12, 2015)

collections of random symbols

 town names that are like "bUttlaND"  (it's the improper capitalization)

" town"

 single letters or numbers... why would you name your town "l" ?????


----------



## Shax (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't particularly care for towns that end in "-ville" or towns named after fictional places like Hogwarts. Unless of course it's from Pokemon or something, because I'm biased like that.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Mine's from a video game series, so I'm unoriginal, I don't really care though.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 12, 2015)

matcha said:


> *hyrule*
> 
> and i don't like town names based off sweets/food... i mean, i do and mine is named after a food but with how every town named after sweets is all sugary pink, they have the same 10 villagers and their month is set to april so their trees are sakura trees it's just the association i have with them so every town named macaron or cupcake or something i think to myself 'eugh'.



Haha xD I guess you wouldn't like my town name then.  

I don't even have all sugary pink in my town, except for my chocolate pink and cocoa paths which I may change later this spring nor do I want it to always be april.   I'm not sure which 10 villagers you're talking about tbh, All I can think of is Merengue and maybe Chrissy or Sprinkle, but I prefer seeing fresh new faces rather than necessarily obtaining "dreamies"  (With the exception of Butch because he is my favorite villager EVER!)


As far as my most disliked town names, I really don't have any as I don't judge people based on their town names. I regret naming my GC town "Boston" though, but I don't want to reset it because I've made SOOOO MUCH progress in that game.


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh dear, everyone's hating on Hyrule. My old town was called Hyrule! I don't like anything that's trying to sound all 'mystical' like dude, chill out.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Feb 12, 2015)

same, hyrule, new leaf, its overused.... so are the rl city names.
astoria is way overused. I have, like, 11 friends with that town name -___-

i don't hate them, but they are too overused.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 12, 2015)

LunaMoon Crossing said:


> same, hyrule, new leaf, its overused.... so are the rl city names.
> astoria is way overused. I have, like, 11 friends with that town name -___-
> 
> i don't hate the. but they are too overused.


I had a friend with that town name and he thought he made it up. It was a beautiful town name.


----------



## Spooky. (Feb 12, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Hyrule, IRL cities like New York, etc.



-Cries 5ever-


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 12, 2015)

OH YEAH I forgot.

Why the hell are you judging other people's town names. Its not your choice, it's theres and they could careless about what you think.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't dislike Town names (because it's none of my business) but there are a few that I prefer _less_.

1. Any towns from popular video games such as 'Hyrule' that are often (not always) uncreative  
2. Any towns that make a mockery of the English Language such as D0peYOLO$wegzT0wn


Everything else is fair game


----------



## Beardo (Feb 12, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> OH YEAH I forgot.
> 
> Why the hell are you judging other people's town names. Its not your choice, it's theres and they could careless about what you think.



I hate people who think they're so entitled they need to call out other people in SIZE 7 text. Check your privelage

I'm really not a fan of Japanese names, too weeaboo for me.


----------



## matcha (Feb 12, 2015)

Candy_Rose said:


> Haha xD I guess you wouldn't like my town name then.
> 
> I don't even have all sugary pink in my town, except for my chocolate pink and cocoa paths which I may change later this spring nor do I want it to always be april.   I'm not sure which 10 villagers you're talking about tbh, All I can think of is Merengue and maybe Chrissy or Sprinkle, but I prefer seeing fresh new faces rather than necessarily obtaining "dreamies"  (With the exception of Butch because he is my favorite villager EVER!)


it's always a variation of merengue, an assortment of deer, marshal, julian, octopi, and molly.
i don't really mind cute sugary towns, but a lot of them look too similar right down to the town names. i've yet to come across a town named macaron or sugar or something that really stuck with me.

also a couple of people in this thread honestly need to chill because just as people are allowed to name their towns whatever they want we are also allowed to comment about things we do or do not enjoy about town names. your whole 'omg let ppl do what they want' attitude is so annoying because no one in this thread has said that they couldn't??


----------



## Spooky. (Feb 12, 2015)

Namstar said:


> -Cries 5ever-



Also I named my first town New York because it's my favorite place in the world. I've only visited the city a handful of times (as it's a 30 minute drive then a two hour train ride) but I'm in love with the city and I found it only suitable that I name my first town after it. I don't see how it's that bad to name after a place you like.

But lol if you're all hating on
Real life place names
Food names
Video game names

What ARE we supposed to name our towns, exactly?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 12, 2015)

Namstar said:


> Also I named my first town New York because it's my favorite place in the world. I've only visited the city a handful of times (as it's a 30 minute drive then a two hour train ride) but I'm in love with the city and I found it only suitable that I name my first town after it. I don't see how it's that bad to name after a place you like.
> 
> But lol if you're all hating on
> Real life place names
> ...



Nothing. Literally nothing at all


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 12, 2015)

I HAPPEN TO LOVE TYPING IN SIZE SEVEN THANK YOU VERY MUCH 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> Also I named my first town New York because it's my favorite place in the world. I've only visited the city a handful of times (as it's a 30 minute drive then a two hour train ride) but I'm in love with the city and I found it only suitable that I name my first town after it. I don't see how it's that bad to name after a place you like.
> 
> But lol if you're all hating on
> Real life place names
> ...



Exactly. Every name is apparently "NOPE CAN'T DO THAT" and the only names left are ugly ones like "Bush" "Shrub" would you prefer that?


----------



## Cory (Feb 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh God. For me it's new leaf and hyrule. Just over used names in general.



rude

- - - Post Merge - - -



CuteLuka<3 said:


> I HAPPEN TO LOVE TYPING IN SIZE SEVEN THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


rude


----------



## Beardo (Feb 12, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Exactly. Every name is apparently "NOPE CAN'T DO THAT" and the only names left are ugly ones like "Bush" "Shrub" would you prefer that?




Yes, please name your town "Shrub". If you're feeling really edgy, you could try "Rock" or "Branch"


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 12, 2015)

Cory said:


> rude
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I love you too c:


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Namstar said:


> Also I named my first town New York because it's my favorite place in the world. I've only visited the city a handful of times (as it's a 30 minute drive then a two hour train ride) but I'm in love with the city and I found it only suitable that I name my first town after it. I don't see how it's that bad to name after a place you like.
> 
> But lol if you're all hating on
> Real life place names
> ...



I like the way you think.


----------



## Cory (Feb 12, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I love you too c:



i dont love you


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my! ... I hope nobody dislikes my town name, TubeTown ... Lol ... Named for my Weiner dog ... Oh, and my second town name: HotDoggy! (I know! Blushes and hangs head!) 
But, I do love my little weiner doggie!


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 12, 2015)

Theres this nerd on here and his town's name is _Unknown._
pfft how unoriginal can u get ammirite


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Oh my! ... I hope nobody dislikes my town name, TubeTown ... Lol ... Named for my Weiner dog ... Oh, and my second town name: HotDoggy! (I know! Blushes and hangs head!)
> But, I do love my little weiner doggie!


That's a nice name


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

turtlewigs said:


> Theres this nerd on here and his town's name is _Unknown._
> pfft how unoriginal can u get ammirite



Omg. What a huge nerd. It's like they were _trying_ to make a really cute town name.


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't really care all that much what people want to call their towns, although I will agree that Hyrule is overused and has been since at least the Wild World days.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> That's a nice name


Aw, thankie! And so is ... Um ... Ghetto 
Sends *Huggles*
And, I love all the town names! Each one unique ... Haha ... Even if they are the same ... Like my Mother used to tell me, "Always remember that you are unique ... Just like everyone else!" ... Lol
Really, who's to complain if a town name is commonly used, or strange and unique, like Tubetown, Unknown, or Ghetto, or Hyrule 
It's sort of like saying your baby is ugly! 
Anyway, I know this was all in fun and I am just having fun replying


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 12, 2015)

I agree Hyrule is a -bit- overused.

But there have been some crazy ones. The ones I remember are:

-Panties (with mayor Bunchi.  I'm just beyond words, sorry if I'm being mean but... adopting a villager from there and having them always say "I moved here from Panties and I knew a guy named Bunchi" gets a bit old for me after a while)
-Belly
-Butt
-Flabby

And I'm not even going to say the rest.


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 12, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> I agree Hyrule is a -bit- overused.
> 
> But there have been some crazy ones. The ones I remember are:
> 
> ...


Lol ... This is true ... One of my villagers talks about his old hometown, DeathRow ... Always gives me a little shiver!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 12, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> OH YEAH I forgot.
> 
> Why the hell are you judging other people's town names. Its not your choice, it's theres and they could careless about what you think.



This all the way.


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 12, 2015)

I literally just read the other pages of this thread. I posted without knowing about it.

Can I just say that we're entitled to our opinions...? I mean, maybe a post about it wasn't necessarily the best thing to do about it, but there are just some town names that we don't like. I mean, end of story.

We're not telling people to change their town names or anything. And, yeah, they could "care less" so why does it matter what we say and what we think? Saying that we shouldn't give our opinions is an opinion in itself.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> OH YEAH I forgot.
> 
> Why the hell are you judging other people's town names. Its not your choice, it's theres and they could careless about what you think.



I'm glad they're careless


but seriously, at worst I'm just neutral on names, so

whatever


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 12, 2015)

clueleaf said:


> I agree Hyrule is a -bit- overused.



Hyrule is waaaaaaayyyy overused. I've been in or met people from 30+ towns with that name. There was a town that was uncreative enough to be called Australia.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 12, 2015)

I dislike towns with two words combined. Towns like "Treestar", "Redwater", "Twintown", "Moonstar", "Skyshine", etc.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

Namstar said:


> But lol if you're all hating on
> Real life place names
> Food names
> Video game names
> ...



hmm.. I agree with this though.. 

I mean, I don't really mind people's town names.. it's their choice right.. so yeah I don't really hate any town name lol but yes,  some are overused, but I don't really dislike their choice of town names lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Feb 12, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I'm really not a fan of Japanese names.


*cries*


----------



## oreo (Feb 12, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I dislike towns with two words combined. Towns like "Treestar", "Redwater", "Twintown", "Moonstar", "Skyshine", etc.



I find them cute. c:
Town names that I dislike? I would say Maury, Butts, Mamma, O$ama, Twerks, Sunny, and Doodoo. Just not my cup of tea. ^^;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll admit mine is Japanese, but only because of the stupid character limits

plz leave next game thx


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 12, 2015)

All jokes aside, I dont really mind anybodys town name. Granted some are more creative than others, and soe are silly but I wouldnt say i outright hate any name


----------



## clueleaf (Feb 12, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I dislike towns with two words combined. Towns like "Treestar", "Redwater", "Twintown", "Moonstar", "Skyshine", etc.



Ahaahahha my town name is Roseburg, and my old one was Leaftown. I dunno, maybe I'm just into that sorta thing.


----------



## Shax (Feb 12, 2015)

Namstar said:


> Also I named my first town New York because it's my favorite place in the world. I've only visited the city a handful of times (as it's a 30 minute drive then a two hour train ride) but I'm in love with the city and I found it only suitable that I name my first town after it. I don't see how it's that bad to name after a place you like.
> 
> But lol if you're all hating on
> Real life place names
> ...



Name your town whatever you want. We're all just sharing town names we wouldn't have as ours.


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 12, 2015)

really the only town names I kinda tilt my head at are the ones like "ᴘᴀʀғᴀɪᴛ" or something typed out with the symbols instead of just the name

other than that i don't really care 
name your town "hyrule swag yolo" man it's your town


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 12, 2015)

I really don't care for people's town names but there are some that are too overused. When I was getting the gold dreamer badge, I came across so many hyrule, skyrim, and nowhere towns. Some had some really unique spellings with the special characters but ehh still nothing special about them, but to each his own I guess lol


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 12, 2015)

Just capitalize the first letter and it's all good.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 12, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I dislike towns with two words combined. Towns like "Treestar", "Redwater", "Twintown", "Moonstar", "Skyshine", etc.


Yes! This so much. The lack of a space between the two words bothers me so much. They also capitalize the first letter of the second word. It's always the same words too! The name usually has either moon, star, leaf, tree, wood, town, rose, or sky.


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 12, 2015)

I haven't given this topic much thought. I think I'm just pleased not to go to a town with a very unpleasant name. I don't think too many people would want to a visit a town named _Stench_.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 12, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Yes! This so much. The lack of a space between the two words bothers me so much. They also capitalize the first letter of the second word. It's always the same words too! The name usually has either moon, star, leaf, tree, wood, town, rose, or sky.



Well, my two word town has none of those words.:3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2015)

treetown sounds like a hilarious name

someone should use it


----------



## Swablu (Feb 12, 2015)

I've seen to many towns called 'My Butt' or 'Booty'


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Hyrule is overused.
> 
> I remember back in WW everybody was called Forks. UGH.



*shudders*.  I got so sick of Forktowns on WW and CF.  I swear every other town was named Forks.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 12, 2015)

My sister adopted Savannah from... my butt and now Savannah talks about it. She said its such a beautiful place.


----------



## lutrea (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't hate the name Hyrule, but it is over used so much like omg.
It's the name of my brothers town and I always make fun of him for it. xD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2015)

Hanaberas said:


> I've seen to many towns called 'My Butt' or 'Booty'



well at least this fits the age rating demographic


----------



## CR33P (Feb 12, 2015)

yep yep hyrule is ou
and lol your town name is actually named ghetto, that's actually a pretty funny idea. you should have annalise in your town, she's like a nicki minaj


----------



## tokkio (Feb 12, 2015)

CR33P said:


> yep yep hyrule is ou
> and lol your town name is actually named ghetto, that's actually a pretty funny idea. *you should have annalise in your town, she's like a nicki minaj*



this made me laugh so hard omfg (and I just realized that it is kinda true though..)


----------



## loreiid (Feb 12, 2015)

Uh, I see "Astoria" overused and recommended as a town name?? 
like
why where did it come from


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2015)

I saw a town called *****. It was all cats and the mayors name was cat so..


----------



## DCB (Feb 12, 2015)

To be honest, I avoided calling my towns Hyrule or New Leaf because of how unoriginal they sounded. 

My least favorite names would probably be vulgar-sounding things. To be perfectly honest, though, I haven't come across any town names I actively dislike.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> OH YEAH I forgot.
> 
> Why the hell are you judging other people's town names. Its not your choice, it's theres and they could careless about what you think.




Theirs*

though to be honest I think my town name is really unoriginal
but hey at least it's not something that's overused. 

my town being named simply "Gadzooks"


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 12, 2015)

The only real bad name is CWCville.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 12, 2015)

I kind of dislike town names with special characters coz they're really difficult to remember when I want to visit them via Dream suite and I don't know the code.


----------



## aliscka (Feb 12, 2015)

I named my town Derriere for a short bit... then I immediately regretted it.

Now have Bunnyhop and Wishdrop, and I'm very pleased with them.

As for town names that I actively dislike, I'm not fond of "Sakura" towns.


----------



## Geneve (Feb 12, 2015)

olivetree123 said:


> really the only town names I kinda tilt my head at are the ones like "ᴘᴀʀғᴀɪᴛ" or something typed out with the symbols instead of just the name
> 
> other than that i don't really care
> name your town "hyrule swag yolo" man it's your town



My town name is Parfait hah..ahah


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 12, 2015)

kiwiturtle said:


> My town name is Parfait hah..ahah



Same hehe


----------



## loreiid (Feb 12, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> The only real bad name is CWCville.



I just googled CWCville

bad idea

very, very bad idea.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 12, 2015)

^ Another poor soul umu


----------



## CrimzonLogic (Feb 12, 2015)

I kinda get peeved whenever I find a town named after some anime thing. I dunno why. But people probably hate my own town name, Chicken. XD


----------



## pocky (Feb 12, 2015)

I don't really care about town names. I see a lot of towns with the same names, but it doesn't really bother me. Hell, I even know a few people who have changed their town name to ?clair because they liked my town name and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> The only real bad name is CWCville.



I think you mean best name.


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 12, 2015)

I actually think Parfait is a cute town name, I just needed a "ooooo kawaii" example altho tbh i'm a sucker for those names lmao

CWCVille is tragically beautiful, though


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm glad I didn't go with Hyrule like everyone else, it's not even the best name from the Zelda series. Termina all the way 

I don't hate many town names, but I do end up hating all the town names I get villagers from because I get sick and tired of them talking about that old town and seeing the name just irks me after a while.


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 13, 2015)

olivetree123 said:


> CWCVille is tragically beautiful, though


Their mayor better be named Chris chan


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2015)

Teruteru said:


> Their mayor better be named Chris chan



that or Sonichu would be the two most obvious candidates


----------



## AlwaysTheButler (Feb 13, 2015)

olivetree123 said:


> I actually think Parfait is a cute town name, I just needed a "ooooo kawaii" example altho tbh i'm a sucker for those names lmao
> 
> CWCVille is tragically beautiful, though



"Parfait" in French means "perfect," so if you're shooting for a perfect town, that name would be appropriate!


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 13, 2015)

Personally I hate crude town names (I once visited a random dream address that was called BigC***). Like really? Your cute little villagers are walking around saying "Welcome to BigC***! I hope you enjoy it here!" ugh, no.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 13, 2015)

Hyrule, New Leaf, Alternia, overly sappy sugar towns with Deers, Octopi, Merengue, Marshal, Chrissy + Francine and it's SO pink, you have to set it to the Sakura Season, Astoria, generic 2word towns like Treestar, Redwood, Skyville, Leafton, Woodtown.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 13, 2015)

Ghetto? Lol 

And i dont know people can name it whatever... Just hyrule is overused


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't really care about other people's town names, but at the same time I think other people are entitled do their own opinion. The people with the so-called "bad" town names don't have to respond to it.

I love my town name (Olvine). It was named after a place in pokemon called Olivine city (I wished I had spelt it like that though! But I guess it makes the name a little more original). Olivine comes from the words olive and vine and also from the green mineral olivine. I love this association with greenness and nature. When I named my town, I hadn't put much thought in it because I didn't know it would be a big deal and I had just been playing pokemon, so Olvine it became! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I happen to love "generic" two word town names like Moonshine and stuff. But I see how you could dislike it.


----------



## Verotten (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll confess to groaning a little when I streetpass ANOTHER Hyrule/Gotham/New Leaf town, I swear a solid third of homes in my HHA showcase are from towns with those names. Hate however, is a strong word. I mean, they're not offensive or owt, so..


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 13, 2015)

There was someone a while back who was contemplating on if they should restart their town. They hated their town name. It was the F word spelled with a few extra u's. I think this person thought it was funny at first, but visitors would complain about it, and he or she wanted it changed.lol.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 13, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> There was someone a while back who was contemplating on if they should restart their town. They hated their town name. It was the F word spelled with a few extra u's. I think this person thought it was funny at first, but visitors would complain about it, and he or she wanted it changed.lol.



I can see why people hated it. I won't complain about any names, even if they're overused or "boring" (as in two common words thrown together or something ending in -ville, -town, etc.). However, I won't go to a town that has a crude name. If I go somewhere and the villagers say rude things, I won't return. It's just not funny.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 13, 2015)

The first thing I thought when I saw this thread was Hyrule. I see that town name so much..


----------



## Rendra (Feb 13, 2015)

Hyrule, Hell and crude/rude town names.
I'm trying to get the Gold Sleeping badge atm but it takes so much time typing in a DA or even picking one from a region, so I just have Luna pick one for me.
If the town name is any of the ones above, I just turn right around and lay back down. When Luna wakes me up, I tell her I had a nightmare and please NIX that town, so I never have to visit it agian.


----------



## candiedapples (Feb 13, 2015)

I have to agree with you on disliking crude or rude words as town names. But other than that I don't hate on people for what they choose to name their town. Even if it's something that is extremely common it isn't enough to make me write off the whole town. At least for me, it's hard to think of an original name, haha.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have to agree with everyone else, the worst one is definitely Hyrule. I also hate the overused food and sweets theme every single person seems to get and name their town after. The real life cities and town names get on my nerves too.


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 13, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Those 2 towns Luckypinch mentioned. They just couldn't think of any other town name, they pick that.



I didn't pick Hyrule cuz I couldn't think of another name.. I picked it cuz LoZ is my biggest obsession and a big part of my life. OoT was my first game and Hyrule is a pretty place. My houses are also castle to help fit that vibe.
I've only met one other Hyrule town. I never knew it was that common.


----------



## crestedbooka (Feb 13, 2015)

the town name "desuwood" annoys me endlessly.


----------



## LoonieToonies (Feb 13, 2015)

Even as a Zelda fan Im so sick is hyrule... It's not even a town for crying out loud, it's a country! Maybe name it kakariko instead


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2015)

Rendra said:


> Hyrule, Hell and crude/rude town names.
> I'm trying to get the Gold Sleeping badge atm but it takes so much time typing in a DA or even picking one from a region, so I just have Luna pick one for me.
> If the town name is any of the ones above, I just turn right around and lay back down. When Luna wakes me up, I tell her I had a nightmare and please NIX that town, so I never have to visit it agian.



What does "I had a nightmare" do anyway? Does it keep you from seeing the town again or does it block the town for *EVERYONE*?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 13, 2015)

Why are people disliking Hyrule as a town name so much? Even though it's a popular town name, I don't see what's so wrong with it. Marshal is probably one of the most popular villagers, but there is probably a good reason for that: people like Marshal. People also happen to like the name Hyrule.


----------



## estypest (Feb 13, 2015)

Live and let live eh.. I really don't understand how people can waste mental effort hating the name of someone else's town. As far as I go I might see a badly spelt or nonsensical (ie lots of numbers/same letter) and think "that's a stupid name".


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2015)

estypest said:


> Live and let live eh.. I really don't understand how people can waste mental effort hating the name of someone else's town. As far as I go I might see a badly spelt or nonsensical (ie lots of numbers/same letter) and think "that's a stupid name".



I actually know a lot of people with numbers in their town names. But it's because they're using Astronomical locations  It's pretty cool IMO. I agree with you though, I don't get why people care so much about someone else's town name.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 13, 2015)

pocky said:


> What does "I had a nightmare" do anyway? Does it keep you from seeing the town again or does it block the town for *EVERYONE*?



I think it blocks that town from coming up again when you let Luna choose a random dream.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 13, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I think it blocks that town from coming up again when you let Luna choose a random dream.



Would this mean I couldn't visit Aika village again?  I loved the town but I put "I had a nightmare" because, well it looks nightmarish. xD


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 13, 2015)

Candy_Rose said:


> Would this mean I couldn't visit Aika village again?  I loved the town but I put "I had a nightmare" because, well it looks nightmarish. xD



You can enter the DA and go anywhere you want.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 13, 2015)

My town name is New Leaf. I regret that. A lot.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 13, 2015)

For some reason, it really bugs me when I see a town name of a real-life city.

I also regret naming my first town Balamb...I know it isn't *that* popular of a name, but I really wish I'd gone for something a bit more original. Thankfully my boyfriend is awesome and he came up with Bunifrey for my second town. (Mash-up of Galifrey and bunny.)


----------



## unintentional (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, considering how my first town name was B00TY (with the mayor being 5W4GG13), I don't have much room to talk 

I don't really 'hate' any town name.  I get a bit annoyed trying to find a specific town, but the town's name is "Hyrule" and the mayor is "Link" (and I don't have the code)

I personally love sweets-related names with pastel town paths ;w;


----------



## Improv (Feb 13, 2015)

not a big fan of 'ghetto'


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 13, 2015)

kiwiturtle said:


> collections of random symbols
> 
> town names that are like "bUttlaND"  (it's the improper capitalization)
> 
> single letters or numbers... why would you name your town "l" ?????



I don't mind people with Hyrule/New Leaf etc. Though I do get a bit bored of seeing them all the time. But these things bother me. One of my friends just named their town a load of o's where they just rapidly tapped away and then kept it and I was always tempted to just delete them off my best friends list. 



matcha said:


> and i don't like town names based off sweets/food... i mean, i do and mine is named after a food but with how every town named after sweets is all sugary pink, they have the same 10 villagers and their month is set to april so their trees are sakura trees it's just the association i have with them so every town named macaron or cupcake or something i think to myself 'eugh'.



Ha, my 'go to' town name is Frosting. Though for the first 6 months of the games release I was the only Frosting that popped up on the Dream menu, which I was pretty proud of. It's not named that because I have a sugar pink town though, it's because I intended on playing a year and then keeping it as a frosted winter themed town.

Worst town name I've had was "Ghaurr" I got fed up resetting for town maps on CF and the one time I stopped using my chosen name to vent at Rover I ended up getting an amazing town starting with one of my fav villagers. :c


----------



## jcnorn (Feb 13, 2015)

I think that as long as it's a word/name and not something others might find offensive (there are kids playing this game too) I'm ok with them  Though it is a hassle trying to find a too common name, as someone else mentioned, without the proper code x.x


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I think it blocks that town from coming up again when you let Luna choose a random dream.



That doesn't answer my question. Does it block it from coming up again to the person that said it was a nightmare. Or does it block it for everyone?


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 13, 2015)

pocky said:


> That doesn't answer my question. Does it block it from coming up again to the person that said it was a nightmare. Or does it block it for everyone?


nope it does not
however if the town gets enough negative feed back from a lot of people then the dream
address will be removed from database 

until I guess the when person shares their dream town again
not sure how the rest of it works.

or so that;s what I heard, not sure if this is true or not to be honest​


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 13, 2015)

pocky said:


> That doesn't answer my question. Does it block it from coming up again to the person that said it was a nightmare. Or does it block it for everyone?



I believe I did answer the question. YOU say it was a nightmare and it blocks the dream for YOU. One person might hate that dream, but someone else probably loved it.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 13, 2015)

Town, Hyrule, and the classic: AAAAAAA.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2015)

matcha said:


> *hyrule*
> 
> and i don't like town names based off sweets/food... i mean, i do and mine is named after a food but with how every town named after sweets is all sugary pink, they have the same 10 villagers and their month is set to april so their trees are sakura trees it's just the association i have with them so every town named macaron or cupcake or something i think to myself 'eugh'.



It's a cute idea but everyone and their mom does it so the thrill wears off pretty fast. The whole sakura tree thing is overrated and does nothing but make your whole town look like a clone. :c


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

I really don't mind. I've seen a handful of Hyrules and Kakarikos and w/e, I almost named my town after a place in Shingeki no Kyojin / Attack on Titan so do I really have room to judge? Naaah. (Ended up going with Bastille because prison, Rush, etc etc whatever but my first town's name was Honeydew so that would probably annoy a lot of the food-name-haters I think)

It's more the town tunes that bother me than anything. I love the Song of Storms. I do. Really. But when every other villager I pick up is like "Hey, I have this song stuck in my head! It's from my old town!" and proceeds to serenade me with it... I just... meeeh. It's starting to wear on me. Maybe one day I'll visit someone who has like, the Bolero of Fire going. That'd be a nice change.


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I believe I did answer the question. YOU say it was a nightmare and it blocks the dream for YOU. One person might hate that dream, but someone else probably loved it.




Wasn't sure if you had meant the singular or plural you. Thanks for clarifying/Sorry for not understanding


----------



## Mayor Tsuki (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't exactly _dislike_ any town names. There is one that really bothers me though and should be removed. >.> I don't want to say it here due to personal things, but if you *really* want to know, feel free to pm me.

Also, I called my town Leaf Way. I was braindead. XP


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 13, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Town, Hyrule, and the classic: AAAAAAA.



How could I forget such a classic?!


----------



## pink11219 (Feb 14, 2015)

Something like Pallet, like a town name from something else nintendo related. UGH, those get on my nerves :I


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 14, 2015)

My town name is Zesteria. Do nt st33l.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Judging from consensus, the typical town is named Hyrule, with villagers Diana, Marshal, Fang, Merengue, Julian, Beau, Stitches, Rosie, Marina, and Zucker.


----------



## Lou (Feb 14, 2015)

People get annoyed by the smallest things 
I never felt 'dislikeness' because of a towns name though!

I agree about some towns being clones, but that's not my business...
(I inspire myself a lot from other animal crossers too ^^;  ! )


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 14, 2015)

My least favourite town names have all already been mentioned. My very first AC town name ever was Oakdale. I still think that's cute. I'm a bit of a fan of mooshing two words together. I have Fortloch and Auroris now. I didn't realise how much Auroris sounds like Aurorus, the Pokemon, at first.


----------



## Meadows (Feb 14, 2015)

Real life names, Hyrule, New leaf, names which are the same names as their character


----------



## Mkay (Feb 14, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> treetown sounds like a hilarious name
> 
> someone should use it





My second town's name is Treetown hahaha. I usually delete the town every few months, but it's been Treetown for awhile.


----------



## Piggles (Feb 14, 2015)

I named mine after 'Kikis delivery service' Koriko. 

My sisters is called 'Mushy' 

I like most town names, It gets really hard to name towns with some sort of originality I think.


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 14, 2015)

Japanese names. Like kawaii or kiiro or buto lol


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 14, 2015)

Names referencing to other games like
Pokeville
Zelda

Animal crossing is one game, not two!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2015)

Names like: Omg


----------



## UnknownSender (Feb 14, 2015)

Hyrule, and New Leaf in my opinion.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 14, 2015)

Hyrule. Also, whenever I see a town where the first letter isn't upper cased.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 14, 2015)

uninspired names like cool town or nice town (yes they exist) :/


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

every real life city names ugh


----------



## loreiid (Feb 15, 2015)

I named my town Elyria (not knowing it was actually a city in ohio) because my sister told me to


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess I don't "hate" any town names but it's off-putting when they're vulgar  but each to their own!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My town name is not very creative but it's pleasing to ME--I think that's what counts!


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 15, 2015)

Hyrule/ New Leaf/ IRL names and floofy one's like 'Sunshine' or 'Rainbows' or something... They're just too cutesy


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 15, 2015)

All of them, as well as generic stuff like Alternia or Sburb.


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 15, 2015)

The only town name that bugged me was "Cupcakee" because Frita always talks about it. I don't like that extra "e."


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 15, 2015)

Weeb ones, or most of the anime stuff unless you can really make it look like that.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2015)

At least Lunares isn't overused.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fairytale said:


> Japanese names. Like kawaii or kiiro or buto lol



I should totally pick up a 3rd copy of the game and name it senpai XD


----------



## EpicBunny (Feb 15, 2015)

I think for some people choosing a name that is completely original is hard.  My boyfriend spent like a half an hour trying to decide lol.  But for the most part I think that the town's name, like choosing your paths and wallpaper and clothes and villagers, just makes the animal crossing experience so awesome.  Everyones town is so different and I always look forward to visiting someone elses.  To each their own, you know.  I mean who am I to judge another's town especially if they are putting as much time into it as I am with mine.  Honestly balloon furniture rooms always irk me most anyways...


----------



## ellemacc (Feb 15, 2015)

i dont hate town names like put whatever but i dont really like hyrule, any of the pokemon towns or macaron/sakura/cupcake/etcetc names.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Feb 16, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I dislike towns with two words combined. Towns like "Treestar", "Redwater", "Twintown", "Moonstar", "Skyshine", etc.



Whoops. -Points to town name-. At least I haven't seen a lot of Lilywood's.

There's not really any names that bug me, besides rude ones (having your cute villagers say those things is just wrong IMO).


----------

